# Lionel Hogwarts Command & Smoke Upgrade



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my Lionel Hogwarts locomotive that has received a brain transplant. I removed the old electronics and mechanical whistle and upgraded it to TMCC command with cruise, sound, and fan driven smoke with the Super-Chuffer. 

Still to do is to light the little lanterns on the pilot and also add a tender reverse lamp.

Upgrades:

ERR Cruise Commander Lite
ERR RailSounds Commander
MTH fan driven smoke unit
JWA Super-Chuffer


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job. Would it be possible to do a similar smoke upgrade for my Anniversary Hudson? I bought the set new about 12 years ago but the loco from day one barely smokes at all. It uses what looks like a 1980s vintage plastic tube style smoke unit. I would love to upgrade it so it smokes like your Hogwarts engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It all depends on what's inside, though generally you can make it all fit. I've upgraded a K-Line semi-scale Mikado and managed to fit it all in, but it was a very tight fit!  

The electronics are mostly in the tender, the only parts in the locomotive are the smoke unit and the Super-Chuffer board. On this particular upgrade, there was tons of room in the boiler, some are a tighter fit.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are a couple photos. The smoke unit Lionel put in this is actually an updated 1940s piston lever style with an update board controlled heater. Pretty wimpy for 2002.  What do you think can be done with this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It looks like the smoke unit should fit, but it might be a challenge to find a place for the Super-Chuffer board.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

John, that thing smokes more than I do, and I've been smoking 2 packs a day for years! Nice job. BTW, have you cleaned the wheels and pickup roller on that last passenger car lately? The lights look like they could be detrimental to an epileptic's health, as well as read the latest Potter novel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm actually going to "enhance" the flickering lights in that car, they're going to be random with different colors.

Smoke is my middle name.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Which sound profile did you use John? I am looking to do this with my Polar Express layout also. Was thinking the Medium steam but not sure.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Smoke is my middle name.


Does that go before or after "runner"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

93firebird said:


> Which sound profile did you use John? I am looking to do this with my Polar Express layout also. Was thinking the Medium steam but not sure.


I used the small steam profile as I wanted the high pitched European whistle sound. For the Polar Express, I'd probably go with the medium steam as you suggest. You do know that you can listen to them on the ERR website, right?




FM Trainmaster said:


> Does that go before or after "runner"?


It's gun_smoke_runnerjohn to you bud!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that's the most realistic smoke I've ever seen. Nice job, John!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks TJ, that's my Super-Chuffer in action, it really does a great job of giving definition to the smoke chuffs. That's also an MTH smoke unit in there, which accounts for the volume of smoke, they are the champ when it comes to quantity! I actually installed a HI/LO switch in that one to cut down the smoke for extended running, I don't have to fill it as often that way.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

May need you to do a detailed write up on this one. I ordered the command control and the sound module for my Polar Express. I already have a fan driven smoke unit for it, but still need the chuffing unit. Or you could just tell me your fee for the install ; )

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorbones (Nov 14, 2014)

If I only had a brain. That's the kind of upgrade I'd like to do to my Hogwarts Express (remote and better smoke)... What do you think it would cost to have that done somewhere?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Send me a PM if you're interested in a quote to do this upgrade. I've got three of them in the queue now from posting my video over at OGR, seems a lot of people have this locomotive and want it upgraded.


----------



## Motorbones (Nov 14, 2014)

PM sent... Thanks...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, run a few of those around the track and you'll need an air tank to breathe and a thermal imaging camera to see! Nice job and happy to see the super chuffer gaining some ground!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'll have to do a Polar Express next, it seems these little engines really gather ground with a command upgrade!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I will be more than happy to supply the test model. Already ordered the cruise and sound module, as well as a fan driven smoke unit.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice! That sounds like a real train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The MTH fan driven smoke fits best in these, although with all the electronics except the Super-Chuffer in the tender, the Lionel one would probably fit as well. I just like the volume of smoke I can get out of the MTH smoke units. 

With all the trains that were running, it's hard to know where the sounds were coming from that night.


----------

